

This Car Runs on Code - cwan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/green-tech/advanced-cars/this-car-runs-on-code/0

======
eliot_sykes
”We are giving up little pieces of control in exchange for safety. The
interesting question is, at what point will you and I be willing to say,
’Okay. I am not going to drive the car; it is going to drive me.’ ” quote from
article

